# x in a square puzzle?



## rachel

Has anyone ever done the puzzle where you draw a square with an x in it without lifting your pen off the paper or retracing your lines? How do you do it? We were trying it last night and no one remembered. Thanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death

I remember. Its ok to go out of the lines given as long as you don't lift your pencil you haven't violated the rules.


----------



## Quick Sand

I've never done one with just a square and and X but I've done one that's that shape with a triangle on top. Shaped basically like a house. 

Works if you start with the bottom, draw up the right side, the top, down the left side, diagonally up to the right top corner, draw the roof and then diagonally back down from the top left corner to the bottom right corner. 

Don't know how to do it without the "roof" part though. :shrug:


----------



## Nightingale

we always just folded the corner of the paper over


----------

